# Alternator Mount broken



## Ghostc4 (Oct 31, 2009)

So I recently bought a 77 rabbit with an upgraded 1.8l motor from what I was told was and 85 or so golf. Recently while driving around my car started making the sound of an alternator belt rubbing, it quickly went from that sound to a grinding sound. Naturally I pulled over and looked under the hood. What I found was some ghetto home made alternator mount that had broken in half. So I questioned the quy I bought it from (owner of a recking yard, he had bought it off some kid) he told me the mount was like that because I had to use the 77 alternator on the 85 motor but, the mount on the 85 motor wouldn't accept the 77 alternator. Which is apparently how we came to this ghetto mount. My question to you guys is, what should I do about this? So the three pictures I am uploading are the motor, the ghetto mount and what I think may have been the old mount. I also noticed it says 91 on the motor.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Alternator Mount broken (Ghostc4)*

Dig around some and see if you can't find a mk1 owner parting a car. When I dropped an '85 Golf_//_GTI engine (1.8L, HT engine code, high compression engine) into my '80 Scirocco_S, I used the '80 alternator mount to hang the GTI's 90A alternator. The '80 Scirocco alternator mount hung the alternator out between the front cross member and the water pump. Where your present alternator is was where my '80 Scirocco_S had the York A/C Compressor. IIRC, the Scirocco and Rabbit alternator mount used a couple of the same bolts that the water pump uses to mount with, so get the bolts if you find someone parting a car to sell you the bracket... 

What you've got now is just a horrible mess.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Mount broken (where_2)*

The bolt holes that actually would contain the real alternator mount are fractured off the head. 
Theres no place to attach it even if you got the right mount.


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

Buy a new Head! look in the for sale section you can get one for like $40
GL


----------

